# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  حديقة الشلالات بالاسكندرية

## Sanzio

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخباركم ؟ 
ان شاء الله بخير .
والله المفروض اني عامل حسابي اني رايح حديقة الشلالات وآخد لها شوية صور . بس للأسف طلع لي مشوار كده فى النص وملحقش آخد غير دول . 
نشوفهم بقي مع بعض 















ان شاء الله تعجبكم الصور . 
وفى امان الله .*

----------


## حنـــــان

والله دي صور جميلة جدا
أنا لسه مارحتهاش خالص بس كل ما أعدي من جمبها يعجبني شكلها قوي وأقول مصيري أشوفها من جوة
شكرا على النظرة الخاطفة دي يا سانزيو

----------


## أمــونــة

صور جميييييييلة جدا تسلم ايديك
انا كمان نفسي اروحها .. بس ربنا يسهل

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

الـــــلــــــــــه

جميلة جدا يا سانزيو .. ماشاء الله عليك .. ربنا يحميك يا اخي .

المفروض كل الي عايشين في الاسكندرية ..مستحيل يفكرو انهم يخرجو منها.. ماشاء الله مدينة جدا جميلة .

تسلم ايدك على الصور.

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم
 Sanzio  
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
الله يجازيك خير 
دوختنى 
وعملت لى صدمة نفسيه 
اقول ياربى مين  Sanzio   ده 
اللى نازل فى تصوير لاسكندرية 
وانا معرفش 
طيب ده له اكتر من 820 مشاركة 
وانا مشفتهوش  ومعرفهوش 
معقول 
فتحت ملفك الشخصى 
قلت ادور وابحث 
واجيب ملفك من مكتب .........
ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم 
فوجئت انك 
كلماتى الحانى 
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعم 
قول نبهنا 
طيب اكتبها حتى فى التوقيع 
لفترة كده نبقى عارفين 
بس بجد 
اسعدتنى المفاجأه 
لانك صديق اعتز وافخر به واعماله 
ولانك اسكندرانى عاشق لاسكندرية 
دامت روائعك ولمساتك الرقيقه

----------


## Sanzio

> والله دي صور جميلة جدا
> أنا لسه مارحتهاش خالص بس كل ما أعدي من جمبها يعجبني شكلها قوي وأقول مصيري أشوفها من جوة
> شكرا على النظرة الخاطفة دي يا سانزيو



*اختي الفاضلة حنــان . الجميل هو مرورك الكريم .
انا كان بقالي بس 3 شهور مرحتهاش . بس لما رحتها لقيتها اتغيرت شوية والاهتمام بيها زاد . وبقت اجمل .
يعني الصورة رقم 2 ديه المنظر ده مكنش حلو اوي كده والصورة رقم 5 كمان . فى الشتا بتبقي حاجه تانيه خالص .
اكرر شكري لمرورك الكريم . 
فى امان الله*

----------


## Sanzio

> صور جميييييييلة جدا تسلم ايديك
> انا كمان نفسي اروحها .. بس ربنا يسهل


*الف شكر لمرورك أمونـــة ، وإن شـاء الله تيجي تنوري إســكندرية وتشوفيها على الطبيعه ؛ والطبيعة أكيــد أحلي . 
تقبلي تحياتي . 
فى امان الله*

----------


## Sanzio

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> الـــــلــــــــــه
> 
> جميلة جدا يا سانزيو .. ماشاء الله عليك .. ربنا يحميك يا اخي .
> 
> المفروض كل الي عايشين في الاسكندرية ..مستحيل يفكرو انهم يخرجو منها.. ماشاء الله مدينة جدا جميلة .
> 
> تسلم ايدك على الصور.
> ...



*وعليــكم الســلام ورحمة الله وبركاته . 

الله يخليكي ، وكويس ان الصورة عجبتك .
والله اسكندرية جميلة واهلها أجمل . ومحدش فعلاً يستحمل انه يعيش برة اسكندرية ، يعني انا عن نفسي سعات بتخنق واكون عاوز اطلع برة البلد .. بروح على طول القاهره اقرب محافظة لي . هو يوم او اتنين بالكتير اوي واشتياقي بيزيد لإسكندرية . وانا داخل بقي علي اسكندرية من طريق الماكس اول ما اشم ريحة كيوبيد البحر وريحة السمك بحس براحة نفسيـة و بتوحشني ومقدرش ابعد عنها  وبحبها كمان    وأعتقد ان كل أهل اســكندرية كده  
أكرر شكري لمرورك الكريم .
فى امان الله .*

----------


## Sanzio

> اخى الكريم
>  Sanzio  
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> الله يجازيك خير 
> دوختنى 
> وعملت لى صدمة نفسيه 
> اقول ياربى مين  Sanzio   ده 
> اللى نازل فى تصوير لاسكندرية 
> وانا معرفش 
> ...



سيدي الفاضل إســـكندراني 
ابن بلدي 
سلامة حضرتك من الصدمة . انا غيرت اسمي من فترة لإن حسيت ان اسم " كلماتك الحاني " تقيل شوية . فقلت اجيب اسم سهل ولقيت اسم  RAFFAELLO Sanzio الفنان الايطالي المشهور  ولقيته اسم سهل شوية واخترته ومجاش فى بالي والله احط اسم كلماتك الحاني فى التوقيع . 
على العموم حصل خير وحضرتك اهه عرفت ان كلماتك الحاني هو Sanzio  
اكرر شكري لمرورك الطيب .
تقبل تحياتي . 
فى امان الله

----------


## red_dragon

الله يا sanzio 
صور جامده جدا 
بس الغريب فعلا ان الواحد نادر جدا لما يفكر يروح الشلالات 
مع انى زمااااان كنت بروح كتير جدا قبل ما تتجدد 
خصوصا لما كنت بزوغ من المدرسة كنت بروح عند المبنى ده الى فى الصورة الى قبل الاخيرة هههههههههههههههه
ياااه فكرتنى بالذى مضى
تسلم ايدك

----------


## Sanzio

> الله يا sanzio 
> صور جامده جدا 
> بس الغريب فعلا ان الواحد نادر جدا لما يفكر يروح الشلالات 
> مع انى زمااااان كنت بروح كتير جدا قبل ما تتجدد 
> خصوصا لما كنت بزوغ من المدرسة كنت بروح عند المبنى ده الى فى الصورة الى قبل الاخيرة هههههههههههههههه
> ياااه فكرتنى بالذى مضى
> تسلم ايدك



جميل تواجدك الطيب اخي دراجون 
لا بقي انا كل ما اعدي جمبها لازم ادخل واتمشي فيها لو هعدي الشارع . اعدي من جوه الاول ولو رايح كلية الطب بدخل فيها للآخر واطلع ابقي جمب الكلية خلاص . 
على فكرة انا كمان كنت بزوغ واروح هناك  ::   هههههههههههههههههههه 
بس كنت بزوغ قبل حصة الفرنساوي . كنت على طول انسي اعمل الواجب وكان بيبقي فى حصة تربية وطنية على طول قبل حصة الفرنساوي فكنت ادي لعم فهيم سيجارة واطلع من الباب اروح اطلع الكراسة والكتاب واعمل الواجب وارجع تاني . 
كان مزاج عندي اعمل الواجب هناك . 
اكرر شكري لمرورك الطيب . 
فى امان الله .

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

حلوة الصور خالص (مش عارفة اكتب اسمك الجديد بالعربى )فنخليها يا كلماتك 

بس سؤال صغير كده هى المفروض اسمها حديقة الشلالات هى فيها شلالات ولالا 

بس عموما الصور حلوة تسلم ايدك

----------


## Sanzio

*الف الف شكر لمرورك الكريم دكتورة نسيبة .* 

*وبالنسبة للصور انا كنت خايف متطلعش حلوة لإني كنت اول مرة هصور مناظر طبيعية والحمد لله طلعت كويسة .*
*وبالنسبة لإسمي فنخليه بقي محمد .* 
*اظن ده سهل* 
*حديقه الشلالات والله ديه قديمه جداً عندنا فى اسكندرية  فأكيد يعني كان فيها شلالات  . بس حالياً هو شلال صغير جداً من صنع الانسان مش طبيعي يعني .* 
*نورتي الموضوع دكتورة . وان شاء الله تنوري اسكندرية وتشوفي الحجات ديه على الطبيعه واكيد هتكون  احسن .* 
*تقبلي تحياتي .* 
*فى امان الله .*

----------


## saladino

جميلة جدا اول مرة اشوفها
شكرا يابشا

----------


## Sanzio

جميل تواجدك داخل المواضيع ومتابعتك ليها صلادينوو . 
الف شكر لمرورك  يا باشا . 
تقبل تحياتي . 
فى امان الله

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)* تسلم ايديك يا محمد على الصور *(@_@)*

وان شاء الله هزورها واشفها على الطبيعه...لانها عجبتني اوي *(@_@)*

تحياتي *(@_@)*

----------


## Sanzio

اختي الفاضلة ملك . نورتي الموضوع والحمد لله انها عجبتك . وان شاء الله ترجعي لنا بالسلامة وتشوفيها على الطبيعه وهتعجبك اكتر . 
تقبلي تحياتي .. فى امان الله

----------


## Maruko

بسم الله ماشاء الله

جميلة الصور يا محمد

وحديقة الشلالات ماشاء الله جميلة 

انا عمري  مارحتها 

بس الصور وضحتلي هي جميلة اد ايه 

شكرا يا سانزيو على الصور 

تحياتى

----------


## Sanzio

الحديقه جميلة جداً . واحلي حاجه ان كل اسبوع الاقي فيها حاجه جديده او يحطوا ورد جديد وازهار جديده 
الف الف شكر شيري لمرورك الكريم . وان شاء الله تيجي تزوريها .
تقبلي تحياتي . 
فى امان الله .

----------

